# Suggestions For The Forum



## dreamtime (Sep 24, 2020)

In this thread you can share your ideas or suggestions to improve the forum.


----------



## BStankman (Sep 24, 2020)

I have never been a fan of xenforo forum search.  Is there a module we can look into?


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 25, 2020)

I'd like the ability to edit my posts. 

Somebody can delete a whole forum, but I can't edit a typo?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 25, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> I'd like the ability to edit my posts.
> 
> Somebody can delete a whole forum, but I can't edit a typo?



Did you receive my note? I already wrote to you that you have the ability to edit your post. If it doesn't work, write me a PN.


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Did you receive my note?



No I haven't. Thank you! That's much better.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 25, 2020)

so what I changed:

- Users can now edit their first posts for an entire week
- Trusted members can now edit their first posts for 3 weeks
- Users can now edit their normal posts for 1 hour
- Trusted members can now edit their normal posts for an entire day


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 25, 2020)

Just a quick question: Is there a time-out between starting one thread and then another? I have rescued an old seven part one and all was going well until after I posted the first one. Now I don't have the option to start a new one anymore.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 25, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Just a quick question: Is there a time-out between starting one thread and then another? I have rescued an old seven part one and all was going well until after I posted the first one. Now I don't have the option to start a new one anymore.



Yes there is. Thanks for the reminder, I meant to only activate this for normal members, not for trusted members.

You should be able to post unlimited threads now.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> You should be able to post unlimited threads now.



Unlimited!?   Seven will do for now. Thank you.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 25, 2020)

Will there be free ice cream Fridays?
Vanilla espresso helps me think.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 26, 2020)

The forum is great ?, P.S. we could send JWW427 a package of ice cream, but I think it would melt before arriving ?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 26, 2020)

Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/

The benefit of a partially closed forum is that the topics discussed therein won't attract the usual conspiracy crowd, as the forum won't be indexed via google or other search engines so it's basically invisible to the outside world.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 26, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/
> 
> The benefit of a partially closed forum is that the topics discussed therein won't attract the usual conspiracy crowd, as the forum won't be indexed via google or other search engines so it's basically invisible to the outside world.



How does one become a trusted member?


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 26, 2020)

TatarKhan said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/
> ...



Either if you had a good reputation on the old forum or when I see you post high quality content I give you the badge. Which I just did.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you dreamtime


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

So, the private forum will have banana splits along with pithy discussion and ripe speculation?
I dig that.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 28, 2020)

TatarKhan said:


> The forum is great ?, P.S. we could send JWW427 a package of ice cream, but I think it would melt before arriving ?


I hope you not suggesting our resident military historian is a snowflake(a joke).

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



dreamtime said:


> Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/
> 
> The benefit of a partially closed forum is that the topics discussed therein won't attract the usual conspiracy crowd, as the forum won't be indexed via google or other search engines so it's basically invisible to the outside world.


This is a really great addition!


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/08/ice-cream-military/535980/



I hate to bring this up, and I know its hard for members whose first language is not English, but can we all try to punctuate and have some semblance of grammar, spelling, and syntax? It would be most appreciated.
The world communicates in shrill, cryptic form as is done on Twitter, phone texting, and other platforms. If we cannot voice our perspectives and ideas clearly, how can others benefit from them?
Thanks!


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a question, but didn't know where to put it.
The question: Why is every thread I replied to marked as "watched"?
Is it so I get notified when someone replies to my post/comment or because someone is watching the threads I participated in?

A answer would be appreciated.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 29, 2020)

TatarKhan said:


> The question: Why is every thread I replied to marked as "watched"?



Because you have these options activated in your preferences:





It makes it easier to discover content you interacted with.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 29, 2020)

TatarKhan said:


> I have a question, but didn't know where to put it.
> The question: Why is every thread I replied to marked as "watched"?
> Is it so I get notified when someone replies to my post/comment or because someone is watching the threads I participated in?
> 
> A answer would be appreciated.



Watching a thread means you get notifications through the site and through email when there are additional replies posted, regardless of if they are directly responding to you or not.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 30, 2020)

Apologies if this has already been asked / answered (or already exists) but my favorite place to start / open up 1.0 was on the screen where it showed the latest posts / latest threads side-by-side in a condensed format of about 10 rows - almost like in spreadsheet format. Does that already exist here and if not is it possible to create? I’m happy to help fund it as well if it doesn’t exist - if you let me know what / where to send you my U.S. fiat greenback dollars over a payment app. Thanks!


----------



## codis (Sep 30, 2020)

There is a "New Posts" item in the "Forums" sub-menu.
I used to set a bookmark on that page, instead of the main forum page.


----------



## pushamaku (Sep 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked / answered (or already exists) but my favorite place to start / open up 1.0 was on the screen where it showed the latest posts / latest threads side-by-side in a condensed format of about 10 rows - almost like in spreadsheet format. Does that already exist here and if not is it possible to create? I’m happy to help fund it as well if it doesn’t exist - if you let me know what / where to send you my U.S. fiat greenback dollars over a payment app. Thanks!



Yes, I've been meaning to get to this myself, so just took care of it. You should see it at the top on the Forums page.


----------



## TatarKhan (Sep 30, 2020)

@trismegistus @dreamtime 
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 30, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if this has already been asked / answered (or already exists) but my favorite place to start / open up 1.0 was on the screen where it showed the latest posts / latest threads side-by-side in a condensed format of about 10 rows - almost like in spreadsheet format. Does that already exist here and if not is it possible to create? I’m happy to help fund it as well if it doesn’t exist - if you let me know what / where to send you my U.S. fiat greenback dollars over a payment app. Thanks!
> ...


Same day turnaround service. Awesome! Thank you


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 4, 2020)

Is there any way to implement a dark mode for the forum, i mean like other apps(light not mood), as the screen is killing my eyes, I wear glasses and have a big screen and it is torture(for me)(my last screen failed and there was only a 58inch, i know high class problems, so the light is over powering), i have found with apps like youtube you can make the background go black and the text appear bright which helps immensely.

Thanks C


----------



## Potato (Oct 5, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Is there any way to implement a dark mode for the forum, i mean like other apps(light not mood), as the screen is killing my eyes, I wear glasses and have a big screen and it is torture(for me)(my last screen failed and there was only a 58inch, i know high class problems, so the light is over powering), i have found with apps like youtube you can make the background go black and the text appear bright which helps immensely.
> 
> Thanks C


This would be awesome. I spend a lot of time reading at night.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 5, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Is there any way to implement a dark mode for the forum, i mean like other apps(light not mood), as the screen is killing my eyes, I wear glasses and have a big screen and it is torture(for me)(my last screen failed and there was only a 58inch, i know high class problems, so the light is over powering), i have found with apps like youtube you can make the background go black and the text appear bright which helps immensely.
> 
> Thanks C



Should be done. Some features may be missing under the dark mode but we'll get it fixed up later. Forum stats restored in dark mode.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 5, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to implement a dark mode for the forum, i mean like other apps(light not mood), as the screen is killing my eyes, I wear glasses and have a big screen and it is torture(for me)(my last screen failed and there was only a 58inch, i know high class problems, so the light is over powering), i have found with apps like youtube you can make the background go black and the text appear bright which helps immensely.
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## Onijunbei (Oct 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/08/ice-cream-military/535980/
> View attachment 545
> 
> I hate to bring this up, and I know its hard for members whose first language is not English, but can we all try to punctuate and have some semblance of grammar, spelling, and syntax? It would be most appreciated.
> ...


If you catch me doing that, please send me a message if you have trouble with the translator/translations.  I'm mostly traveling and typing from my phone.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/
> 
> The benefit of a partially closed forum is that the topics discussed therein won't attract the usual conspiracy crowd, as the forum won't be indexed via google or other search engines so it's basically invisible to the outside world.



Thanks for that, I was going to suggest a member's "Lounge" area where people could chill out and chat, get to know each other, I suppose this is similar.
  While I'm here, I have a stupid question too... How can I do a ? or a ? to a post/message? 
I can only see a "like" button.
Cheers!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

Oracle said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Created an off-topic forum for trusted members only, to discuss everything that does not fit into the forum, but needs to have a place: https://stolenhistory.net/forums/off-topic.57/
> ...



mouse hover over like


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


Darn, I only have a mobile to internet at the moment. Oh well, thanks for the pointer. (Pardon the pun)


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

Oracle said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...



havent looked but it's probbaly something like long touch on mobile.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


just tried it , no go.


----------



## orange (Oct 6, 2020)

Visited the old site and it now re-directs to InMotion hosting.  Gave me an idea.  Has any one contacted them and asked to buy their backup of the old site?  Long shot but might help with the recovery project?


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 6, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> havent looked but it's probbaly something like long touch on mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works perfectly fine for me. Could be your browser if so try Firefox if you have Android. Don't know about iOS devices.

​


----------



## Oracle (Oct 6, 2020)

It just worked! I cleaned my screen earlier today, perhaps that was the problem.Thank you both.
Now I might go on a react spree, so many amazing posts I have only "liked"  to date.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> phone texting, and other platforms



Superfluous comma before "and"

?


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, yes, as a writer my grammar used to be awful. Ha!
Actually, that comma above is an option.
My only suggestions are these:

• Periods and commas go INSIDE quotes: "Felix was right, JWW was wrong, therefore a cruel duel commenced."

• After a colon, start the sentence with a cap.  "There are four fundamental parts of history: Mainstream BS, monk translations of BS, books that are BS, and then SH."

Visitors might think we're stupid if we don't use basic good punctuation.
I'm a lost cause, but everyone else...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Actually, that comma above is an option.



Not when I was at school... which, admittedly, was just after the last Ice Age.

However, does it really matter as long as we all understand each other?

I think maybe the best advice is to make sure people actually read what they have written before hitting that 'Post' button.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ditto!


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't have a specific idea or suggestion but rather a quick question.
Were y'all able to retrieve the Useful links and Sites thread? It really did have some useful links and Sites. Good fodder for new thread ideas and research resources for existing ones.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 9, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Don't have a specific idea or suggestion but rather a quick question.
> Were y'all able to retrieve the Useful links and Sites thread? It really did have some useful links and Sites. Good fodder for new thread ideas and research resources for existing ones.



Here you go:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/useful-links-and-channels.302/
https://web.archive.org/web/2019091...ry.org/threads/useful-links-and-channels.375/


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 12, 2020)

The Search facility for non-registered spectators has gone. Is that wise?


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 12, 2020)

Can there be a complete list of all members done weekly?
It might be interesting to see the forum grow.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 12, 2020)

So the forum went down for a bit due to running out of space, i now KD tried to mitigate the same problem(i think) by restricting the image size, i have been uploading .png's just because i am lazy but do notice that they take about ten time the time to upload so maybe converting to a more friendly size might be more appropriate!

Yes just checked some of the images i have uploaded today are 19mb, that will clog up what little we have pretty quickly, i will endeavour to do better, i do love the resolution they offer though so is there a compromise to be had???

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2020



JWW427 said:


> Can there be a complete list of all members done weekly?
> It might be interesting to see the forum grow.


Yes i too like this idea!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 12, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> So the forum went down for a bit due to running out of space, i now KD tried to mitigate the same problem(i think) by restricting the image size, i have been uploading .png's just because i am lazy but do notice that they take about ten time the time to upload so maybe converting to a more friendly size might be more appropriate!



I don't think the forum actually ran out of space, afaik it was a cache configuration error.

We wanted to auto-convert PNG to JPG anyway though, need to look into it.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 12, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > So the forum went down for a bit due to running out of space, i now KD tried to mitigate the same problem(i think) by restricting the image size, i have been uploading .png's just because i am lazy but do notice that they take about ten time the time to upload so maybe converting to a more friendly size might be more appropriate!
> ...


Ok thanks for that.


----------



## Skydog (Oct 15, 2020)

What else can I be? All apologies. I voted for the third logo choice - with the black background. Not knowing it would mean a black background on the entire site going forward...unless I’m missing something? I’m sorry - I’m in my 40s and am not that tech savvy. I’m just not adjusting well to the black background 24/7.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 16, 2020)

Skydog said:


> What else can I be? All apologies. I voted for the third logo choice - with the black background. Not knowing it would mean a black background on the entire site going forward...unless I’m missing something? I’m sorry - I’m in my 40s and am not that tech savvy. I’m just not adjusting well to the black background 24/7.



Click (or tap if you’re on mobile) the lightbulb in the upper right hand corner of the site, near your username.

You likely have toggled the night mode option.


----------



## Skydog (Oct 16, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Skydog said:
> 
> 
> > What else can I be? All apologies. I voted for the third logo choice - with the black background. Not knowing it would mean a black background on the entire site going forward...unless I’m missing something? I’m sorry - I’m in my 40s and am not that tech savvy. I’m just not adjusting well to the black background 24/7.
> ...


Wow - I am an idiot!  Thanks. I knew it was a simple fix - now back to piecing together my family’s lineage pre-1850...oh wait..


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 16, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The Search facility for non-registered spectators has gone. Is that wise?



"Bump"

I would be interested to know the thinking behind not having a search facility for non-registered members or is it a glitch?

Thank you.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 16, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > The Search facility for non-registered spectators has gone. Is that wise?
> ...



Wasn't aware of this, but I do support having a limited feature set for non-registered members as is standard on most forums to encourage users to participate instead of lurking behind the shadows.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 16, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > Felix Noille said:
> ...



Similar Threads is now visible for unregistered readers, as I think it's important for finding relevant info. With search I'm a bit on the fence.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it my imagination or has the SH webpage title changed from "Alternative History of the World" to "Rediscovered History of the World?" If so, it gets a big  from me.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Is it my imagination or has the SH webpage title changed from "Alternative History of the World" to "Rediscovered History of the World?" If so, it gets a big  from me.



Originally KD used "Alternate", I changed it to "Rediscovered" when we set up the new forum.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 9, 2020)

I have a couple of suggestions, the possibility of implementation of one I'm not sure about.

1. Sticky threads -

Should we have some sticky threads that deal with topics which most of us would consider to be too important to disappear off the What's New page. The purpose would be mainly for new users to actually get access to the 'most pertinent' subjects right away. Having this content 'showcased' may help create more interest faster.

2. Catalogue Style for threads, possibly with tags.

As time goes on many start new threads rehashing/restating topics that they are not aware exist in other threads. It could save time and energy if we somehow were able to bundle these so they come to people's attention before posting a new thread or even after. I'm not sure if this could be automated but maybe with tags.

3. Backups

It was mentioned that a backup system would be implemented that enabled total recovery of the site in case of an emergency. Backups should be placed regularly somewhere where storage space allows so the site can go back up anytime from pretty well where it left off.  (Daily, weekly, monthly cycles but at least the latter two.)

4. Site stats - Ratings

Also it would be nice if we could see the site stats  to watch the site grow and be able to compare to other web rating sites such as Alexa. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## davtash (Dec 10, 2020)

The site is missing sadly the imput of KD. I recently put in a post regrding general confusion as to the different perspectives on history and only received back sarcasm


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 10, 2020)

davtash said:


> The site is missing sadly the imput of KD. I recently put in a post regrding general confusion as to the different perspectives on history and only received back sarcasm



Which post do you mean?


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 10, 2020)

What about smoother country flags?






http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/flags/


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 11, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Which post do you mean?



I think it might be this one:..

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Is this happening to everyone or just me?

Oops! We ran into some problems.
Sorry! You have reached your limit *0* links per post. There are *1* link in your post, please remove them to submit.


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Which post do you mean?
> ...


Tried to edit a post didnt worked got that error message. After it i wanted to post it as normal reply also didnt worked.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 11, 2020)

thank you @Felix Noille @0x92 for reporting.

I had installed a new addon. It should be corrected now.



0x92 said:


> What about smoother country flags?
> 
> View attachment 3837
> 
> http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/flags/



This isn't easily possible due to the way that addon works.

----------​
So now we have a couple new features on our forum:

- Automatic virus check - new files are automatically checked against an open-source virus database
- New users who have less than 1 posts on the forum are not allowed to message other members - to prevent abuse and spam
- New users who have less than 1 posts on the forum are not allowed to include links into posts - which basically means that the first post on the forum doesn't allow any links, to prevent spam


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 16, 2021)

*Suggestion 1 - *
Since the moderators have done a thorough job of eliminating low quality posts, my first suggestion is to have anywhere from 1-5 random threads appear on the main page daily so that various topics are brought to the front for discussion.
Reason being - The site has a pretty deep and wide collection of threads, many of which which don't seem to receive any attention, and if anyone is like me they pop in a couple times a day and only ever see a handful of familiar threads on the landing page.

There is quite a lot of info to comb through for people who (again, if they are like me)  sometimes aren't even sure just what they are looking for.

*Suggestion 2 -*
I agree that new accounts shouldn't have permissions to post new threads, drop links and comment on all threads immediately but I think that there should be a countdown timer where, after a period of 30 days or so (maybe 5-10 thread replies or a high enough reaction score?), accounts get upgraded to a general level of permissions where they can (at the least) participate in most conversations.
I don't really like the idea that users have to ask for verified or trusted status.
As of now there are almost 1,400 users on the site. How many of us are lurkers who might add something of value but shy away from asking a mod to be verified? 
If the site continued to grow, could mods be expected to verify, say 14,000 users?
I'd be interested to know how many users even have the permissions to post currently as it seems I see the same 20 or so users posting and participating in threads most of the time.

Anyway, I appreciate the effort you all have gone through to give us a forum to discuss these things again. Losing the original site was pretty devastating as it was one of the only sites I visited regularly when online. I'm saddened by the fact that there still seems to be a number of threads which were lost (a couple were my own) which at this point I presume are lost to time. 

Thanks for your consideration,
Brave


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 16, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> I agree that new accounts shouldn't have permissions to post new threads, drop links and comment on all threads immediately but I think that there should be a countdown timer where, after a period of 30 days or so (maybe 5-10 thread replies or a high enough reaction score?), accounts get upgraded to a general level of permissions where they can (at the least) participate in most conversations.



New accounts can post new threads and posts everywhere except in the off-topic section. Only the first post by a new user doesn't allow any links, to prevent spam.



OfTheBrave said:


> I'm saddened by the fact that there still seems to be a number of threads which were lost (a couple were my own) which at this point I presume are lost to time.



Pushamaku is working in integrating those threads from the recent sh.org archive, so chances are they will appear in the forum soon 



OfTheBrave said:


> I don't really like the idea that users have to ask for verified or trusted status.



Users do not have to ask. They can, but we manually verify users who we feel deserve it, and every user automatically gets the "Trusted" status after x number of posts.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 16, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> *Suggestion 1 - *
> Since the moderators have done a thorough job of eliminating low quality posts, my first suggestion is to have anywhere from 1-5 random threads appear on the main page daily so that various topics are brought to the front for discussion.
> Reason being - The site has a pretty deep and wide collection of threads, many of which which don't seem to receive any attention, and if anyone is like me they pop in a couple times a day and only ever see a handful of familiar threads on the landing page.


I do like this suggestion.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 16, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> Since the moderators have done a thorough job of eliminating low quality posts, my first suggestion is to have anywhere from 1-5 random threads appear on the main page daily so that various topics are brought to the front for discussion.



This is a very good idea. Let's see how we can implement it.

Currently I think the best idea is to display those random threads on the front page separately from the other promoted threads. An extra section with random threads.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 17, 2021)

TatarKhan said:


> A answer would be appreciated.



So you get notified. Don't worry, we're all watching anyway.


Citezenship said:


> OfTheBrave said:
> 
> 
> > *Suggestion 1 - *
> ...



I think this is a great idea. It may help new users to realise that what they wish to discuss may have already been discussed before. Perhaps the scrolling images could be used for this purpose as they seem to get a bit stale. Maybe this would be too much work though?


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 5, 2021)

What if we could merge the "SH Archived Replies" into the threads themselves?
I really don't have a grasp of what the logistics look like for what I'm suggesting so it might more effort than it's worth.
Maybe I'm the only one that is bothered by it, I'm not sure.

Could it be done as an image file like I've seen some 4chan posts saved as?
Example (I just typed "4chan archive long post" and this was the first example)


----------



## dreamtime (May 5, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> What if we could merge the "SH Archived Replies" into the threads themselves?



that’s too complicated if I remember @pushamaku correctly, because it will be a mess mixing it together with the recent replies.

replies as images? that’s a nightmare lol


----------



## pushamaku (May 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> that’s too complicated if I remember @pushamaku correctly, because it will be a mess mixing it together with the recent replies.
> 
> replies as images? that’s a nightmare lol



Yes, agreed.


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 16, 2021)

Suggestion: Add a* "Member Guidelines" *Message/Thread for all accounts. Possibly make a permanent  *"Guidelines"* in big bold format on home page so you can't miss it. 
Fresh Members (and some existing) would benefit greatly from knowing what is expected of their participation here.
It should include:

A Statement of Intent for the site (site goals). Essentially what this site is for and importantly what it is not for (like ATS style back and forth rhetoric)
An Example of what is and what is not a quality post, expected post formatting , etc.
An Explanation of how posting privileges are gained, where you can post with which privileges and so on.
You could also have a list of decent online resources (such as BNF Gallica)

Personally I would make it required to be viewed and accepted (sort of like a terms and conditions) before membership is bestowed, if that is possible.

There might be more info to add to these guidelines but that's all I have for now.


----------



## JWW427 (May 16, 2021)

I think a trusted members community bar would been neat-O.
We could share drink recipes.

JWW "History Debunker"

2 shots Barbados rum
Ginger Beer to taste
Angostura bitters to taste
Limes
Dash of maraschino cherry liquor
An Egyptian copper mug is best


----------



## dreamtime (May 16, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> Suggestion: Add a* "Member Guidelines" *Message/Thread for all accounts. Possibly make a permanent  *"Guidelines"* in big bold format on home page so you can't miss it.
> Fresh Members (and some existing) would benefit greatly from knowing what is expected of their participation here.
> It should include:
> 
> ...



Reading this thread is already mandatory for new users: Welcome Thread - Introduce Yourself

Is there anything we should change in that post?

We also have the rules pinned to the top navigation.


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 16, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Reading this thread is already mandatory for new users: Welcome Thread - Introduce Yourself
> 
> Is there anything we should change in that post?
> 
> We also have the rules pinned to the top navigation.



Of course, I should have remembered that.
Ok then, my only addendums to that would be;

Add "Guidelines" to the thread title so that a user will see that thread if they search for it (I wouldn't have made this post if it had popped up for me) Maybe try;
*"Welcome! - Forum Guidelines on Comments and Thread Posting *(Read and Comment as your agreement to these terms!)​The part in parentheses could begin the post instead of being part of the title.​ 

When a user posts a new thread, consider adding a summary of the guidelines above where the text box is.
      It could be as simple as follows;

_Please make sure you use the *search function* with keywords from your topic to check whether this subject has already been addressed! 
We ask that you be familiar with the Forum Guidelines on Comments and Thread Posting_
 In Short, your post should contain the following:

Information Pertaining to Historic Research
A Meaningful Title
A Topic Relevant to the Subforum you are posting in (In doubt, use the general forum)
Formatting which is accessible and legible


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 18, 2021)

I recently had cause to report a Personal Message. It briefly appeared as an Internal Discussion thread, but then vanished.

Perhaps the 'Report' option should be removed from PMs if one is not supposed to report them?


----------



## dreamtime (May 18, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> It briefly appeared as an Internal Discussion thread, but then vanished.



that's why it was removed, we didnt know that reports are also published for private conversations in the internal section (open for trusted members). The responsible addon doesn't yet differentiate between private messages and public posts. We plan to make reported conversations only visible to moderators.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 18, 2021)

OK, I understand. Thank you.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 27, 2021)

Sometimes it's very difficult to choose a thread title that encompasses the entire content of a single post, as often significant snippets that have wider implications are part of the OP.

I remember 'tags' were fashionable at one time, but it also brings up an association to those awful Twatter hashtag things. Is there any other system available that would enable the highlighting of significant themes associated with a post, but not specifically mentioned in the title?


----------



## dreamtime (May 27, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Sometimes it's very difficult to choose a thread title that encompasses the entire content of a single post, as often significant snippets that have wider implications are part of the OP.
> 
> I remember 'tags' were fashionable at one time, but it also brings up an association to those awful Twatter hashtag things. Is there any other system available that would enable the highlighting of significant themes associated with a post, but not specifically mentioned in the title?



There's actually a tag system for threads, and it can be configured in a way that only the OP can chose tags. Clicking on a tag would then show all threads tagged with the specific keyword, I believe. I have never looked into this system.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 27, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There's actually a tag system for threads, and it can be configured in a way that only the OP can chose tags. Clicking on a tag would then show all threads tagged with the specific keyword, I believe. I have never looked into this system.



Sounds interesting... I suppose there's the danger that all posts will get tagged #tartaria  [joke]


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 28, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There's actually a tag system for threads, and it can be configured in a way that only the OP can chose tags. Clicking on a tag would then show all threads tagged with the specific keyword, I believe. I have never looked into this system.



Actually, thinking about it this may not be that useful given the vast number of pre-existing threads that have no chance of ever being 'tagged'.

Perhaps a simpler solution would be to list any additional 'juicy-bits' that are not evident from the title in the post's introduction. In that way it would show up in the preview when the title is hovered-over in the 'What's New' etc. lists.

In relation to that: is it possible to create a link to a specific section or word of an OP that can be used from within the OP itself... does that make sense? It would be, for example, like a list of contents at the beginning of the post with each entry linking to that section of the OP when clicked. A sort of short-cut for those who might only be interested in certain parts of a post for the purpose of their own research, for example.


----------



## trismegistus (May 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> A sort of short-cut for those who might only be interested in certain parts of a post for the purpose of their own research, for example.



I generally find the search function fairly helpful for that, insofar as keywords. I use it all the time.

You can also bookmark posts yourself for quick reference.


----------



## dreamtime (May 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> In relation to that: is it possible to create a link to a specific section or word of an OP that can be used from within the OP itself... does that make sense? It would be, for example, like a list of contents at the beginning of the post with each entry linking to that section of the OP when clicked. A sort of short-cut for those who might only be interested in certain parts of a post for the purpose of their own research, for example.



I actually discussed that on the old forum, but unfortunately there is no such feature yet. I had in mind a way to turn the forum into a better collaboration tool - basically you would be able to create a reference/tag for a specific sentence or paragraph and then it would automatically turn into a new thread (or a sub-thread), linked from that sentence - it would over time create a cross-referenced web on the forum where people could follow such 'breadcrumbs' of interlinking discussions.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I actually discussed that on the old forum, but unfortunately there is no such feature yet. I had in mind a way to turn the forum into a better collaboration tool - basically you would be able to create a reference/tag for a specific sentence or paragraph and then it would automatically turn into a new thread (or a sub-thread), linked from that sentence - it would over time create a cross-referenced web on the forum where people could follow such 'breadcrumbs' of interlinking discussions.



That would be great, just what I was thinking of in fact.

@trismegistus 's suggestion of using the Search facility may work for what I was asking about, but I would need to try it out - unless he can confirm that it definitely works. It would need to be done retrospectively after the post has been published, but before the editing opportunity expires. I'll try it when I get round to posting something again.

Edit: It doesn't work. The link generated by searching for specific text within an OP only sends you to the OP in general, not the specific text within it... There must be some html code that can be used?

Would this be useful?
https://www.w3docs.com/snippets/htm...ink-to-jump-to-a-specific-part-of-a-page.html


----------



## Sasyexa (May 30, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> random threads


Or like wikipedia, have a hotkey to take you to a random article


----------



## davtash (May 31, 2021)

I prefer to read hard copy and print when I can but a lot of time it doesn't print all. Is there a way threads could be made in book form and maybe sold as a subscription? Maybe not all threads but selected in advance by subscribing members. Maybe produced by someone who is paid?


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 31, 2021)

Would it be possible to activate the following BBCODE tag?

*[a=anchorname]value[/a]* - which allows the assignment of an 'anchor' that could be linked to from within the same post.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## davtash (May 31, 2021)

I prefer to read hard copy and print when I can
 but a lot of time it doesn't print all. I enjoy reading David Ewing JR'S books also printed. Is there a way threads could be iijmade in book form and maybe sold as a subscription?pp Maybe not all threads but selected in advance by subscribing members. Maybe produced by someone who is paid?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 1, 2021)

davtash said:


> I prefer to read hard copy and print when I can but a lot of time it doesn't print all. I enjoy reading David Ewing JR'S books also printed. Is there a way threads could be made in book form and maybe sold as a subscription? Maybe not all threads but selected in advance by subscribing members. Maybe produced by someone who is paid?



 Wouldn't there be copyright issues?


----------



## Referent (May 27, 2022)

Given the desire to *encourage more history discussion* in the many history topics and threads we have, I would *suggest the idea of making the "home page" of "stolenhistory.net - Rediscovered History of the World" automatically go to the "Forum list" page*, which lists all the different sections and exposes way more threads.  I think I would browse more broadly if there were one less click to the actual Forums page, *since more subjects are linked there*.

I admit it is my own stubborn and lazy fault, but, for some reason, my main habit is to always type in stolenhistory.net, scan the Latest Threads and Latest Posts for anything interesting.  I know the answer is to use a bookmark or copy-paste in or type the correct link, so, please, don't bother educating me on solutions.

Anyway, I wonder if the same "problem" might happen to "afflict" many other users, too.  That is why I post this.  Maybe an admin could tell based on traffic patterns.  If so, I would suggest the change, to encourage broader history diving.  Not a big deal to me, take it or leave it!  An idea though.

I tried searching and did not see this suggestion already, but could have missed it.  (I assume it is set up the way it is for a reason.)


----------



## luddite (May 27, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Would it be possible to activate the following BBCODE tag?
> 
> *[a=anchorname]value[/a]* - which allows the assignment of an 'anchor' that could be linked to from within the same post.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation.


Sorry missed this one. Let me get back to you.


----------

